# BT Lure Beer Cap Jig



## Captain Ahab (Apr 6, 2008)

Broke open my brand new BT Lure Beer Cap jig. First, I was very impressed with the quality of the components, came with a hook guard, quality split rings and a nice mini swivel for the line connection. Top notch!
I noticed that there is a rattle to it and discovered a small lead ball inside the cap - adds to the action as well.







I tied it on using 8lb PP line and a 8 lb floro leader. Played with the lure in some clear water and really like the action, when you jig the lure vertically, it wobbles when you pull it up and flutters when dropped, very enticingly.

The lure casts like a bullet, the split shot inside the cap allows for long accurate casts and actually transfers weight to the rear for casting then slides forward when jigging. I tried a number of retrieves including swimming the bait and really like the action. I can see this bait catching many small mouth bass in the river this year.

So:

Innovation - 10 out of 10. This a new idea and the action on the bait is great.

Quality for Price - 9 out of 10. While the hardware and hooks are top quality, it is a beer cap and will rust. 

Action and fishablity - 8 out of 10. Great is used to jig vertically. Nice flutter on the fall. The model I tested was a little heavy for the size and sank very quickly. This great in rivers or with a hard bottom, but the treble hook is gonna pick up the silt and weeds from the bottom of a pond. This is true of any jigging type bait. 

*Will I use this bait* - absolutely, it is not a gimmick, but an application specific bait. I will be using it while fishing from a boat over deeper water and casting it while wading the river for bass.


*Would I buy more* - YES. For the very low price you get a really versatile lure.

OVERALL RATING - 10 fishes


Go here to look at the whole product line: https://www.btlures.com/1.html


----------



## slim357 (Apr 6, 2008)

Did you catch anything? I also think it is a quality made product, I tried to make my own after getting this one, lets just say mine didnt look as good. (or even get finished for that matter) I just hope im able to catch something on it before I lose it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 6, 2008)

I did not catch anything - but the conditions for catching much of anything were not there. I also did not catch on a senko, an X-rap, and a few other things

This lure will catch fish!


----------



## shamoo (Apr 6, 2008)

Good report Mr. Esquired, I might try mine on some trout, I too tried to make my own but after the twelth cap I kinda lost consiousness :wink:


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 7, 2008)

I am positive a stocked trout will eat this bait. I was with Dave when he was trying it and it looks like a little spoon in the water. I have caught tons of trout on castmasters and small dare devil spoons. I am also willing to bet smallies will hammer it once they turn on completely.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 7, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Nice report esquired.
> 
> Shamoo if you can get one of them trout to take that bad boy let me know :!: :!: Maybe a stockie may give here a look but i am doubtful. Trout have a serious eye for what they are eating and I just don't think this is on there menu. I could be wrong though that is possible.



Trout are not that picky! Trout magnets look like a stupid piece of plastic on a hook, and they love those


----------



## redbug (Apr 7, 2008)

At the start of the season trout will eat anything.. like Jake said spoons, kastmasters, cp swings, rooster tails. they can't be that picky if they are eating those things..

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 7, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I too tried to make my own but after the twelth cap I kinda lost consiousness :wink:



After only 12 beers??????? light weight :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: LMAO J/K


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 22, 2008)

Saw a guy recently selling these on Craigslist
https://muncie.craigslist.org/spo/755498382.html

ST


----------



## Popeye (Jul 23, 2008)

The split rings on the ones on Craigslist look too big.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 23, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> Saw a guy recently selling these on Craigslist
> https://muncie.craigslist.org/spo/755498382.html
> 
> ST


Don't buy knockoffs! Buy a proven product!!
https://www.btlures.com/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 24, 2008)

FishinsMyLife said:


> SlimeTime said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a guy recently selling these on Craigslist
> ...



Good job FML


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 25, 2008)

FishinsMyLife said:


> Don't buy knockoffs! Buy a proven product!!
> https://www.btlures.com/



They're not "knock-offs".......they're "twist-offs" :wink: 

ST


----------

